# Free pattern from Tin Can Knits



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

http://us2.campaign-archive1.com/?u=ac55a87e0c49ad678b42da26a&id=06f9d3b1f1&e=7c17b2b9f5_

Hi everyone,

Just received a great link for a beautiful free pattern from Tin Can Knits.

You can go to the website and search for one free pattern. The checkout code for the coupon is sharethelove. I chose "Photpsynthesis"

This offer is good until Jan.1st.

Take care and Happy New Year
Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> http://us2.campaign-archive1.com/?u=ac55a87e0c49ad678b42da26a&id=06f9d3b1f1&e=7c17b2b9f5_
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> ...


Oops...that's "Photosynthesis". It is a lace shawl.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you. I just got the sunflower shawl. Looks beautiful 
http://tincanknits.com/pattern-ML-sunflower.html


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I sure hope with all the postings about this free pattern that everyone here was/is able to get the pattern they want from the site. i


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Well the site asks us to share with our friends - so I guess they are hoping for ongoing sales after we post our lovely finished items in the new year.
Cheers
Sue



chickkie said:


> I sure hope with all the postings about this free pattern that everyone here was/is able to get the pattern they want from the site. i


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Went to Ravelry, selected the Thistle pattern, entered the "sharethelove"
code at checkout and received the pattern free, saved to my library. Thanks!


----------



## Sheralynn (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, got gothic lace


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks so much for this link! I have another beautiful sock pattern to add to my collection!


----------



## Memom9 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I got the False Creek pattern to use some super bulky yarn that I had. Also, it needed to be a fast project to be done between all the others that are started! It turned out great and I am now sewing on those 3 "funky" buttons that are described in the pattern- just went to my various
Button boxes and found 3 different ones, but same size. What a fun project!


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

I entered the code and it still asks for my billing information.. what am i missing?


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I got the mukluks. So many sizes, I will be able to make them for the whole family.


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I got a shawl pattern .


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

I tried this the other day. It appeared to work but I didn't get a pattern. Today when I try, it wants to bill my paypal even though I used sharethelove.


----------



## Boomers Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

I got the pine cone scarf pattern. Just had it added to my Ravelry account. Worked fine.

I used small letters. Make sure you spell it right.

sharethelove


----------



## sockjock (Aug 4, 2011)

I got the sunflower, too! (My favorite flower) I want to do this in a bright yellow, as in the picture.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I got the Rosebud shawl pattern.


----------



## suzagrace9 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the code.


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

I downloaded the Sunflower Shawl into my bookmark section on my IPad & now when I go back into it I just have a white page with black writing at the top with numbers & does say ACCESS DENIED. Every time I download a Ravelry pattern this is what happens . HELP from you computer smart gals . I never have any luck saving Ravelry patterns unless I can send them to my husband to print them out. Thanks ahead for any help! Cindy


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I just downloaded about 6 patterns.I got one free using the code.
Bookmarked this site for the future,etc.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I forgot to thank you for site. Happy New Year,everyone


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't forget to click on Apply (I did first try)


----------



## PegFACS (Jun 10, 2011)

I got the BonBon mittens. My SIL and a friend have an on-line magazine called BonBonBreak, so I couldn't resist. they will make a cute gift.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you. I got the green gloves.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you so much!!! I got the hearts and rainbows baby sweater through Ravelry. Such a cute pattern. and Free??? Wow!! Thanks for the heads up!!!!


----------



## crafteegram (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info about the free pattern. I picked the Hunter Hat for my grandson. I was confused on the cable pattern for Round 3 which is (p3, c4b, c4f, p3, c4f). I have not seen a pattern written this way before. Could someone decipher this line for me. Thanks, Mary Ann


dragonflylace said:


> http://us2.campaign-archive1.com/?u=ac55a87e0c49ad678b42da26a&id=06f9d3b1f1&e=7c17b2b9f5_
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> ...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

crafteegram said:


> Thanks for the info about the free pattern. I picked the Hunter Hat for my grandson.
> I was confused on the cable pattern for Round 3 which is (p3, c4b, c4f, p3, c4f).
> I have not seen a pattern written this way before. Could someone decipher this line for me. Thanks, Mary Ann[
> ................................
> ...


----------



## Drewbie (Sep 30, 2012)

I just got my free pattern. Be sure to type sharethelove as one word.


----------



## crafteegram (Apr 16, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> crafteegram said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info about the free pattern. I picked the Hunter Hat for my grandson.
> ...


----------



## crafteegram (Apr 16, 2012)

Sorry Galaxycraft. I'm not use to sending messages and got your THANK YOU in the wrong place. Really appreciate your help. Mary Ann


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

crafteegram - You are welcome. Happy Knitting.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you...I got the marshmellow (fingerless mitts).....just remember to type in SHARETHELOVE in the space where it asks for the code and it will go right through...
julie


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

could not get the pattern downloaded. guess I am doing something wrong. tried revelry and their website both.


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

So did I, it did not work for me either. It won't let me enter the code!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Where it asks you to pay there should be a link for coupon that's where the "sharethelove" needs to be typed in.



jqgrammy9 said:


> So did I, it did not work for me either. It won't let me enter the code!


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you for the link. I got the Antler Cardigan.


----------



## Offagain (Sep 5, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> http://us2.campaign-archive1.com/?u=ac55a87e0c49ad678b42da26a&id=06f9d3b1f1&e=7c17b2b9f5_
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Dragonfly, I chose Tofino Surfer through Ravelry and saved it to my knitting pattern files. One day I will get around to knitting the 'saved' files. Usually the weather starts to get cold (about May/June), and then the panic sets in to get stuff ready for winter.

We here in Oz wish you all a very Happy New Year. Cheers.


----------



## druidsgirl (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the link and info.


----------



## cbloveday (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the link - just downloaded Low Tide - looks like a great all round pattern for the family - except hubbie!!


----------



## grammy to 3 (Jun 1, 2012)

I am going for the Pop Blanket. It is going to look great laying horizontally at the foot of the bed. Thanks for posting this I saw this a few months ago and them couldn't find it again. When I originally saw it, I thought it was crochet.


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you Dragonflylace...I got the Pop Blanket Pattern and I did not have any problem using the coupon name.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://us2.campaign-archive1.com/?u=ac55a87e0c49ad678b42da26a&id=06f9d3b1f1&e=7c17b2b9f5_
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Was finally able to get the pattern after I signed on to Ravelry. Wow! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Badgerbluff (Nov 11, 2012)

Thankyou for the link. I just picked the sunflower one. Very interesting as I just started knitting shawls this winter and have been collecting patterns. I've knit mittens for years for charity and just had to do something more challenging for a change.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks - got the Drift shawl and baby blanket with no problems.


----------



## dkosth (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I have the pattern saved for later use. 
Have a Happy and Blessed New Year!


----------

